# Information on SKYE 51 sailboats



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Am interested in findind out about Skye 51 sailboats.
Specifically, where they were manufactured, overall quality, and any other thoughts members might have.
Am looking for a 3 cabin offshore boat, in the 47 to 55 foot range.
Presently impressed with the Hylas, Tayana, Bristol manufactured boats.
Willsail


----------



## grregg (Aug 22, 2008)

*I sailed on one for a few days.....*

In January '92, when I bought my boat in Miami, I sailed on "Oasis" with the owner Jerry, and another friend Jurgen Heil, from Germany. It was a nice boat, sailed great, with a lot of good gear for the time, weather fax, radar, SSB (short band radio of some kind). It was a real treat to sail on a boat like that, since it wasn't a great boat for paid chartering, with no big forward cabin etc, or I'd have never had the opportunity to sail on one. It was just a spur of the moment trip. 
Jerry said, "What are we doing sitting around here ? Lets go to the Bahamas !" It was a blast sailing across the Gulf Stream, on the way to the Berry Islands. It was a pretty fast trip since Jurgen had to be back in about 4 or 5 days to fly back to Germany. 
I was impressed with the boat, it had electric winches, and racing gear, spinaker etc.... not the usual cruising stuff. I loved the wide open deck, and performance too. It drew a bit of water, we dragged it in the sand a few times, but it had the power to go through the sand easily, it wasnt any problem at all getting free. I think it drew about 6 or 7 feet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Doubt he much cares, given that his post is over two years old. Please check dates on posts before replying.


grregg said:


> In January '92, when I bought my boat in Miami, I sailed on "Oasis" with the owner Jerry, and another friend Jurgen Heil, from Germany. It was a nice boat, sailed great, with a lot of good gear for the time, weather fax, radar, SSB (short band radio of some kind). It was a real treat to sail on a boat like that, since it wasn't a great boat for paid chartering, with no big forward cabin etc, or I'd have never had the opportunity to sail on one. It was just a spur of the moment trip.
> Jerry said, "What are we doing sitting around here ? Lets go to the Bahamas !" It was a blast sailing across the Gulf Stream, on the way to the Berry Islands. It was a pretty fast trip since Jurgen had to be back in about 4 or 5 days to fly back to Germany.
> I was impressed with the boat, it had electric winches, and racing gear, spinaker etc.... not the usual cruising stuff. I loved the wide open deck, and performance too. It drew a bit of water, we dragged it in the sand a few times, but it had the power to go through the sand easily, it wasnt any problem at all getting free. I think it drew about 6 or 7 feet.


----------



## YachtMate (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Gregg,

He may no longer care, but i was pleased to see your post. It is probably the same Oasis that i sailed in 2007 from to Austrailia, and i liked the boat so much i bought one. If anyone is interested in the boats see 

skye51.com

Cheers

Dan

YachtMate.co.uk


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

yachtmate, i own a 1982 Skye 51 and had not seen the skye51.com website. thanks for the tip.


----------

